

Top 10 reasons to upgrade to Mac OS X Lion - keke_ta
http://venturebeat.com/2011/07/20/top-10-reasons-to-upgrade-to-mac-os-x-lion/

======
gapanalysis
Has anyone tried the new mail app? Have you tried integrating Enigma/GPG?

